# Fc330 runabout moonphase



## Catae

Hello WUS! 

I would like to know more about this watch, and whether it is worth the price that I am paying for (1.4k USD), or i should find a better deal. Did some research on this forum, and couldn't find much information about this particular model , about it's movement, quality, etc etc, hopefully the experts here can guide me towards the right direction~ 

I really like the design (Arabic numerals) of the dial and the fact that it is limited to 1888 pcs (exclusivity?), but still kind of skeptical about whether it is worth the price . It seems to be using a base sw200 movement with little to no decoration..


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Don't know which model you are referring to specifically, but the FC-330 is modified by Frederique Constant. They actually fabricate the mainplate, send it to Sellita for the base movement, then it returns to FC for the moon phase and date hand complications. So it isn't just a run-of-the-mill SW200, but it also isn't 100% manufacture either. The price seems to be within a couple hundred dollars of most street prices for FC-330 movement watches. I personally like this one, reviewed on A Blog To Watch.

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/frederique-constant-moontimer-watch-review/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catae

Hi, thanks for the reply! Well it's heartening to know that they aren't just throwing in some shelf movements without doing anything to it, and then charge a premium for the watch. I'm looking at this model Frederique Constant - Geneve - Runabout Moonphase


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

The watch you are looking at is very nice and a good choice. The FC-330 movement is definitely modified, hence the premium over the FC-303 caliber, which is essentially a SW200/ETA 2824 with their customized rotor. FC tends to be fairly transparent about their movement base calibers. 

As far as fit and finish, FC watches are well regarded as being a very good value among Swiss brands with the quality of much more expensive brands at lower prices. My wife and I each own one and would happily buy more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richie_ny

I can vouch for FC quality. I own the World Timer Manufacture and the finishing is excellent.


----------



## Catae

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> The watch you are looking at is very nice and a good choice. The FC-330 movement is definitely modified, hence the premium over the FC-303 caliber, which is essentially a SW200/ETA 2824 with their customized rotor. FC tends to be fairly transparent about their movement base calibers.
> 
> As far as fit and finish, FC watches are well regarded as being a very good value among Swiss brands with the quality of much more expensive brands at lower prices. My wife and I each own one and would happily buy more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thnks for ur opinion, was looking at the slimline moonphase manufacture but it was out of stock argh.. And my parents said that it doesn't suit someone of my age ..


----------



## Catae

Wasn't there some servicing issues for this model? I read up a bit on this forum..


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

Catae said:


> Thnks for ur opinion, was looking at the slimline moonphase manufacture but it was out of stock argh.. And my parents said that it doesn't suit someone of my age ..


Nonsense. It is appropriate for any age as the design is timeless. However, the design is not appropriate for all styles of clothing since it is relatively dressy. I tend to wear my Moonphase Manufacture to work with a button-down shirt and trousers and it works well, but I don't really see it being a t-shirt and shorts kind of watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catae

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Nonsense. It is appropriate for any age as the design is timeless. However, the design is not appropriate for all styles of clothing since it is relatively dressy. I tend to wear my Moonphase Manufacture to work with a button-down shirt and trousers and it works well, but I don't really see it being a t-shirt and shorts kind of watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha it's OOS anyways  I'm always in t-shirts and dark denim, so I guess the runabout moonphase will suit me more.


----------



## Bueller67

I just picked up the FC-330RM6B6 version of this same runabout moonhpase. After stalking this watch for the last 8 months at AD's, Amazon and gray markets, I found it for a price I could not pass up which was more like $1.2k USD. Yes these are in limited numbers of 1,888 pcs only and it comes with a beautiful wooden box with a model of a Riva runabout boat inside. Really nice presentation. Not sure on exactly where the movement came from but that was not a big concern for me. The watch is beautiful in person, seems to keep accurate time and was worth the money I paid for it. I think if you find the right price, you will really enjoy this piece.


----------



## Nokie

Really attractive looking watch.


----------



## Catae

Hi! Sorry to bump up this old thread, I've just bought the watch recently, and I realised that it might have been too big for me.. nevertheless the money has been spent already so I'll just wear it as per normal. However, I'm in another dilemma. I dislike the OEM strap that came with the watch, and would like to change it to a normal strap (the OEM strap is a curved end strap, would like to try a normal straight ended strap).

The problem is the watch seems to use a different kind of spring bar system, in which it uses two springbars to hold the strap. So I was worried that if I were to change to a normal strap, there might be a huge gap in between the watch case and the strap. Would like to see if anyone has tried to change this watch's strap to a normal straight ended strap. Pictures attached for reference:


----------



## tadcan

Hi there, I am new here and had to register after I saw these beautiful pics here. I am thinking of buying the watch but I am wondering if my wrist is/isn't too small for the watch (mywrist is 6.5 inches). What do think, would the watch look too big? I know watches became bigger during the last years but still....there are some doubts. What do you guys think?


----------



## jc06tu

whether a watch is too big for you is really up to your discretion. 
The one thing that matters is the lug to lug length, along with the curvature of the back of the watch and the lugs, that is what affects how comfortable the watch feels.
I would not recommend over 50mm lug to lug for 6.5 inch wrist, 47-48mm ish would be ideal. I'm 7 inch wrist and I can barely do 52mm (prefer 48-50mm).

A 44mm dial watch can have a 48mm lug to lug length, so can a 42mm or a even a 40mm, you really have to try the watch on to get an idea of whether it suits you. The thickness can also factor in as well.


----------



## tadcan

Thank you jc06tu, do you have an idea who big the distance lug to lug is for this watch?


----------



## tadcan

jc06tu said:


> whether a watch is too big for you is really up to your discretion.
> The one thing that matters is the lug to lug length, along with the curvature of the back of the watch and the lugs, that is what affects how comfortable the watch feels.
> I would not recommend over 50mm lug to lug for 6.5 inch wrist, 47-48mm ish would be ideal. I'm 7 inch wrist and I can barely do 52mm (prefer 48-50mm).
> 
> A 44mm dial watch can have a 48mm lug to lug length, so can a 42mm or a even a 40mm, you really have to try the watch on to get an idea of whether it suits you. The thickness can also factor in as well.


So from lug to lug we have 53mm. I try to attach some pics. Do you guys think it looks too big?


----------



## tadcan

here is another one. Sorry for the double post, but the picture wouldn't upload.


----------



## tadcan

Sorry I don't know how to edit on the mobile version :-(


----------



## jc06tu

As long as it wears comfortable, I think the dials size looks good, the lugs remind me of my longines legend diver (42mm dial, 52mm lug to lug).


----------



## tadcan

Thx, jc06tu. I haven't worn it for too long but it feels quite comfortable! The only sad thing is that it came without a boat although on amazon it was advertised with a boat (I'd really like to have one). On Amazon.com it's $960 USD and on Amazon.ca $1350 CAD, so I ordered it online. 

So the size is not too bad?


----------



## MrCheeky

My wrists are 6.3" so sizing is quite important to me. I just purchased a new watch (Stowa) with 50mm lug-to-lug length and having tried one on before I ordered, I was quite pleased with the comfort and look. Wrist circumference is one aspect but shape is a factor as well. Generally you don't want the lugs to extend past the edge of the wrist. Your lugs appear to taper well and looks alright imo.

Ultimately, if you like the look and it wears comfortably then it's the right size for you. Congrats and enjoy your new watch.


----------

